# Looking for a good QDM clob



## wyldwulf (Dec 7, 2013)

I am fed up with my current club. I am looking for a true QDM club, WITH RULES, that needs a good solid member. Prefer a club that allows personal areas and believes in true QDM management practices and has a decent land to member ratio. Not afraid to pay a little more for QUALITY. I'm sure there are some out there ...I just need to find them. 

Contact Jeff


----------



## wyldwulf (Dec 7, 2013)

I failed to mention in my post that I own all my own food plotting equipment. Tracto, disks, bushhog, spreaders, cultipacker...


----------



## danoutdoorsguy (Jan 13, 2014)

Leasing 5 spots on 3000 Acres in Waycross GA for the remainder of deer season and 2014 Spring turkey and hog. Lease starts the day you pay and ends on 5/25/14 5 people at $590 a piece or join in the spring for 1650 for the full yr. We have an average of 300 acres per member so there is no crowding.call or email me with any questions. 352-817-5405 400 deposit required for securing a spot for the full yr. All still hunt and QDMA is used.


----------



## uturn (Jan 13, 2014)

I have 1100 acres +/- been workin it alone for 7 years thinking of taking a couple of the right guys. Avid Archer...Shoot me a PM if you are interested in discussing.


----------



## rdkemp (Jan 30, 2014)

- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -QDM Rose Hollow Hunt Club S.E.Ga

Rose Hollow Hunt Club is Currently seeking a few QDM hunting members.1000 acre hunting lease in Lyons GA. It's all one track and completely wooded with hardwood bottoms and wet streams.Quality managed for over a decade!130" min Bordering property is also QDM.Formerly Rose Allen Plantation (www.roseallenplantation.com) but now independent.High population of trophy deer,gobblers,as well as hog and coyote. Club stands in place & available.Planted food plots and corn supplementations each week. Mobile home camp house and camper hook ups.Bordered by corn,peanuts,soybean fields,150 acres in pecan orchards inter planted with clover and several acres of pears,and . We have access to fishing ponds and river.Six miles away from hotel, State Park,Restaurant, golf course.Lease 6-01-13 5-31-14 Dues are $1,500single$2,000 family$300Floodplots.For more information please click the added links or contact Richard Kemp @ 912-293-9356 or email rdkemp@hotmail Looking forward to your membership- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -http://m.facebook.com/rosehollowhuntclub- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -www.vidaliapolicesupply.com
Join now and get two turkey seasons!


----------



## GottaGetOutdoors (Jun 10, 2014)

We have 2,500 acres in Wilkes County that is under strict QDM standards. Managed by a professional wildlife biologist. This land produces 160-180 class bucks. Limited to 8 members at $3500. Includes camp house and 200+ acres in food plots planted with farm labor. No mandatory work days.


----------



## buck killer 0ne (Jun 11, 2014)

Hancock County hunting memberships available! Only $450 per person! Your choice of 3 separate tracks1) Devereux Rd area- 148 acres, 5 members max; (2) Brown Chapel Rd area-187 acres, 6 members max; (3)Belerma Church Rd- 127 acres, 4 members MAX These will lease fast! Contact Johnny Carnes johnnylcarnes@yahoo.com (prefer for quicker response), or 706-410-3330 (may have to lv message due to long work hrs.)


----------

